# external saftey switch?



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i may be full of scotch, but i could have sworn i heard about an external saftey switch for a SA XD in one of the threads. is this possible? what is the price?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope... I believe I mentioned that in Europe, Glock made a special batch of Glocks w/ an external safety Also, there is a company who will do an aftermarket safety that works the same on a Glock. Never heard of an XD one.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks. not a fan of glocks, but i really liked the way the XD feels and shoots. i'm personally not comfortable with out having the manual saftey switch though.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

the walther P99 has the hammer down in the DA mode, right?


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry, hit the post button before i was finished......... the P99 has an option of firing DA from the hammer down while the XD has the hammer back as in SA?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is no hammer on the P99. It is a striker fired pistol. - No hammer on your XD either


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm not very informed on the striker system. i am just not comfortable with a compressed spring behind the firing mechanism while i'm carrying without a manual saftey. i'm thinking that it sounds like a P99 might be the solution and the XD is not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The P99 A/S can fire the 1st shot in either DA or SA, depending on how U want it (U have a choice). Then all other shots after the 1st are in SA mode.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*xd*

even with a safety on the grip of the XD i still feel better with the trigger covered by the holster.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i had a glock 36 for awhile and never got to where i was confortable carrying it around, even with a good holster. it's one of those mental barriers i can't seem to get past. i do like the heavy DA of my sig though it doesn't have a manual saftey. what can i say?


----------



## dave421 (Jan 24, 2007)

The XD already has an external safety switch. The grip safety. I was not comfortable with it originally either until I tried to carry it unloaded but "cocked". The striker never moved. Most modern guns are tested to withstand drops (drop safety). Without your hand on the gun in a firing grip, the XD can't fire (and yes, I tested it in several variations). The only way it will fire is if you pull the trigger and have the grip safety depressed. There's two ways to do that. Either purposely push the grip safety down with one finger while pulling the trigger or holding the gun in a firing grip and pulling the trigger. If you're worried about a ND while holstering, moving your hand back so that your thumb presses against the back of the slide will re-activate the grip safety. The ONLY time I'm not comfortable with my XD being chambered is when I'm in bed. I'm a very heavy sleeper and occasional sleep walker and don't want any gun beside my bed ready to fire whether it's a cocked & locked 1911, XD, Glock, DAO, DA/SA, etc.

My roommate has the SW99 (Smith's version of the P99. mechanically the same, only differences are price, slide, & universal rail rather than the Walther-only rail on the P99). His is the AS version. I really don't care for the trigger system. It's unlike anything else I've ever tried. I can handle a DAO, traditional DA/SA, or safetied SA but I don't want something that doesn't work/feel like anything else. That being said, it is a great gun and he seems to be very happy with it. Accuracy in DA mode will take a good bit of work (pull is long and seems 20x heavier than SA mode when reality is 8.5lbs. vs 5.5lbs if I recall correctly) so he has to practice a lot of DA shots. The grips seems to be designed around his hand. Either gun would be a good choice.

Keep in mind that any gun is only as safe as you are. The P99 will be "less safe" than the XD if you forget to decock (fairly common after a stressful situtation and possibly will be until you get used to it). With proper handling, the XD is more than safe. The grip safety will ensure against AD/NDs when holstering if something grabs the trigger (I'm sure you've seen this happen with Glocks and other SAs that weren't safetied). For that matter, Glocks are perfectly safe as well with a little bit of attention (I'll admit that my only "safety" issue with the Glocks is during reholstering but that also applies to many other guns). If you don't feel safe with a Glock, then I don't think you'll feel safe with the P99. The Glock is basically a DAO trigger. With a NY1 trigger, you're looking at roughly the same pull weight as the P99's DA first shot. Basically, a SA with a thumb safety is probably going to be your only option.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i agree. i just wish i could get an aftermarket saftey for the XD, that would solve my problem. i'm not big on the 1911's in my price range, is there anything else comparable to recomend?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go buy an FNP or Bornwing Pro 9 then (its the same gun almost - made by 2 different companies). It is a sweet gun - and has a frame mounted saftey. - great prices on them too.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

If you want to spend a little more you could go for a HK. They have some of the features you are looking for and have an external safety. They also have a de-cocker so you can go with hammer down and safety on, or hammer back and safety on (C&L) or hammer down with no safety. There are many options to play with. Especially since they offer different configurations.

Here is the fullsize .45










And compact










Also P2000 that is DA/SA (has de-cocker but no safety manual safety)










Both my HK's are very accurate and reliable and I too prefer a gun with a manual safety. Here are my two.










You can get a new full-size or compact in the $600 range. Check out CDNN if you are interested (well in any gun really).

Home this helps! :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Check out the CZ pistols,good guns low prices:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Check out the CZ pistols,good guns low prices:mrgreen:


Very true!


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> If you want to spend a little more you could go for a HK. They have some of the features you are looking for and have an external safety. They also have a de-cocker so you can go with hammer down and safety on, or hammer back and safety on (C&L) or hammer down with no safety. There are many options to play with. Especially since they offer different configurations.
> 
> Here is the fullsize .45


My friend has the USP45F, it is a really nice shooter, but those HKs are so dang expensive and I like my Taurus 1911 better,


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

My solution to the safety switch is to carry it loaded but not chambered. I chamber a round if I am going someplace kinda dangerous. Usually in the house it's loaded. Yea yea I know lots' of people don't like that way but this is just my way of being safe with the gun. 

The xd is the best gun to own and a joy to shoot.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wheels said:


> My solution to the safety switch is to carry it loaded but not chambered. I chamber a round if I am going someplace kinda dangerous. Usually in the house it's loaded. Yea yea I know lots' of people don't like that way but this is just my way of being safe with the gun.
> 
> The xd is the best gun to own and a joy to shoot.


How do you determine what a dangerous place is? If I knew I was going someplace I needed to use a gun, I wouldn't go.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> How do you determine what a dangerous place is? If I knew I was going someplace I needed to use a gun, I wouldn't go.


What? Did you miss JS's class in clairvoyance? :smt102

... Oh that's right, I can see it now. :smt017 The picture is becoming clearer ... no, you weren't there.

I think you were out shooting something that day. :rock:

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might check out the S&W M&P. I believe it can be had with an external safety and I will vouch for it from first hand experience. I have an XD40 Tactical and had an XD9 Service. Numerous FTF's caused me to request Davidson switch the XD9 out for an M&P9. I have around 2000 rounds through the M&P and it has worked flawlessly. It eats lo, mid or hi power re-loads 115 gr thru 147gr and all factory ammo thrown at it. The trigger was decent out of the box and it can be adjusted for different hand sizes. I just plain like it. :smt1099


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

The only safety you should ever rely on is your trigger finger... keep it off the trigger and you have nothing to worry about.

That being said, I totally understand what you mean. I carried a 1911 for years and I loved the thumb switch. Something about knowing that I had to drop that switch made me feel safer.

I looked at the H&K USP for just that reason... and honestly H&K makes an incredible pistol. You really can't go wrong with one of those.

But really with the trigger safety and the grip safety on the XD you're pretty much good to go. The gun can't accidentally fire, and even if you slip or something snags the trigger it isn't going to fire unless the grip safety is depressed.

Personally I think it was brilliant to include a grip safety on the XD. 

For years the Glock has been lauded as a safe and yet ready to use weapon... the XD is as well... but takes safety one step further without sacrificing the usability.

You can still pull, point and fire... difference is there is one more mechanism to make sure the gun doesn't shoot unless you're gripping it to fire.

I used to have a Galco holster mounted to the underside of the drivers seat in a Honda Accord that I owned. I would put my Para there when I was driving or if I was going into a bar and couldn't carry it with me.

One night I reached down to pull it out of that holster when I got home, to take it inside. It slipped to the floor... no biggie, I picked it up... But realized that I had grabbed it by the slide and trigger (It was dark...)

If it had been a Glock I would have shot myself in the foot... or worse.

I was really thankful for the added safety features in the 1911 frame.

The XD grip safety is that one extra safeguard.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

big dutchman said:


> i may be full of scotch, but i could have sworn i heard about an external saftey switch for a SA XD in one of the threads. is this possible? what is the price?


Scotch... so you are a man of taste and character. It is Single Malt isn't it?

:smt023


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*grip safteys*

they will some models for the m/p in the near future,theres also a aftermarket comp that makes 1.I hope this intel helps u!


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

heres the comp that makes or will be making the after market safteys!http://www.springerprecision.com/


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

or this fourm tread talks about it ,also a good fourmfor XDers too!
http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------

